
Life is going to get a little easier for project managers - Genchi
https://blog.genchi.com/2018/12/12/genchi-for-project-managers/
======
qnsi
Your product landing page looks very cool. I would add call to action at the
bottom of it though, not just at the beginning.

I would remove clipart-like images from the blogpost. I had a feeling this is
a software from the 90s reading the blogpost.

~~~
Genchi
Fair points - thanks for the comments.

